# Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker anschließen?



## pr0hunter (9. Januar 2010)

*Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker anschließen?*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Subwoofer an einen Verstärker anzuschließen, der keinen extra Eingang für einen Subwoofer hat? Wenn ja (was ich sehr hoffe), hat es irgendwelche Nachteile?


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker anschließen?*

Was für nen Verstärker, was für nen Subwoofer ?


----------



## pr0hunter (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker anschließen?*

Beim Verstärker bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, würde denn ein "Scythe Kama Bay AMP" für Kompaktlautsprecher reichen? Ansonsten evtl. ein Denon PMA-510AE. Subwoofer werde ich erstmal keinen kaufen, denke auch nicht, dass ich unbedingt einen brauche, möchte mir nur die Möglichkeit offen halten. Als Übergangslösung würde ich wenn dann den aktiven Subwoofer meines momentanen (billig-plastik-müll-)2.1 Systems nehmen. Geht das denn?


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker anschließen?*

Naja du must schon genauer werden, was für Kompaktlautsprecher  
In der regel hat das ding aber relativ wenig Power kommt halt auf die Boxen drauf an, so nen pärchen Visaton Vox80 sind bestimmt gut bedient, nen pärchen Magnat Monitor 220 würde das teil schon überfordern. 

Was den Subwoofer von deinem billig plaste angeht, naja es ist schwer zu sagen, ohne daten oder sonstirgendwas. 

Theoretisch kann man schon was machen, aber das liegt daran wie der Woofer aufgebaut ist, was er für eingänge hat und ob er intern ne Weiche hat usw.


----------



## pr0hunter (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker anschließen?*

Die "JAMO S 602" würden mir preislich, äußerlich, und nachdem ich den Test im Hifi-Forum gelesen hab wohl insgesamt sehr zusagen. Aber gehen eben nur bis 80Hz...

Irgendso ein Philips, den genauen Namen weiß ich nicht. Außer nem 3,5mm Klinkenstecker ist da nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Sash (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker anschließen?*

ich hab auch einen alten denon verstärker.. jedenfalls, ist der sub aktiv oder passiv? bei passiven einfach an den klemmen b anschliessen. bei aktiven, wenn der verstärker keinen extra sub out hat, einfach an den kopier ausgang anschliessen und die jeweilige quelle da anschliessen. also bei mir machs über den tape-deck anschluß, die chinch ausgänge die zum tape-deck führen fürs kopieren.


----------



## pr0hunter (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker anschließen?*

Ich hab gelesen, dass man dann die Lautstärke des Sub's nicht einstellen kann. Stimmt das denn nicht? Gibts da keine Probleme?

Hab auch mal gelesen, dass man den Sub an den KH-Eingang anschließen könnte, wie siehts da aus?


----------



## Sash (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker anschließen?*

mit nem adapter von kopfhörer auf chinch. geht auch, aber je nach verstärker wird das auch leicht verstärkt, mußt du halt richtig einstellen das es nicht verzerrt. ich hab den aktiven sub auf partys immer über den tapedeck ausgang betrieben, da dann halt beim sub die lautstärke eingestellt. sonst könntest du dir noch ein mischpult holen, und den von da ansteuern..


----------



## pr0hunter (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker anschließen?*

Aber ist es wirklich sinnvoll ein Mischpult zu kaufen, wenn ich schon für nen neuen Subwoofer (bzw nem "besseren" Verstärker) zu geizig bin?^^ Wieviel würde denn ein Empfehlenswertes kosten?


----------



## Sash (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker anschließen?*

ka.. war auch nur ne idee.. sonst hol dir halt einen passiven sub.


----------



## rebel4life (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker anschließen?*

Es gibt Subwoofer mit Hochpegeleingängen.

Falls du keine Fernbedienung brauchst empfehle ich dir den HK610, der ist recht günstig und hat ne ordentliche Ausgangsleistung.

Tape Out ist nicht zu empfehlen, denn an diesem Ausgang ist immer der volle Pegel.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker anschließen?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Es gibt Subwoofer mit Hochpegeleingängen.



Z.B. der hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/74471-erfahrungsbericht-canton-125-sc-subwoofer.html

Alles was du brauchst ist etwas mehr Lautsprecherkabel. Das Signal wird unverarbeitet durchgeschliffen.


----------



## pr0hunter (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker anschließen?*

Mit nem Übrigen aus nem alten 2.1 System wird das aber nichts?! Naja, bis dann werd ich erstmal sehen ob's nicht auch ohne Subwoofer ok ist.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

